# NetFlix API opened!



## rudiger (Feb 6, 2002)

Mods please move this if this is not the appropriate forum.

Beginning October 1, the NetFlix API will be available to all.

http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/30/netflix-api-open-to-all-let-the-developing-begin/

Since TiVo already does YouTube, how easily/difficult is it to implement NetFlix?

rudiger


----------



## dagware (Aug 17, 2008)

This is awesome news! Can't wait to see what developers come up with.

Dan


----------



## whitenack (Aug 26, 2008)

For those of us who don't understand, does this mean that there could possibly be Netflix on our Tivos in the future?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

No. But there are _other_ reasons to hope for Netflix in our future, like the fact that they announced a deal with TiVo years ago, and the fact that there's a Netflix logo in the "new GUI" mockups (alongside Amazon and Blockbuster logos). Also, the activation of streaming and MPEG-4 support are suggestive.


----------

